# Tool pouch



## Bst (May 5, 2012)

Product # KNYEL807H


----------



## Nods Dad (Jun 16, 2012)

Is this the one? http://www.amazon.com/Klein-5162T-Leather-8-Pocket-Extra-Capacity/dp/B0002DOTIY
Dont have it but posting cause of the price for you.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Get it for $92.48 at Acetoolonline.com

Look at the Kunys/CLC and Occidental, you could probally get more for your money.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bst said:


> Just wondering if anyone has this Klein pouch
> (5162T) and if it's worth buying. I saw one retailing at $140.


I have that and it is worth the money but look at post #3.:thumbup:

Also look into occidental leather pouches they are the best available.http://www.occidentaltoolpouch.com/All-Leather-Tool-Belt-Systems_c10.htm


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Personally, I am very happy with this pouch http://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-55210-10-Pocket-Pouch/dp/B0026T2NJY/ref=pd_cp_hi_0
It has served me well for a couple years (had a cheaper CLC before that), and I like having the bigger main pouches, as it gives me more options for swapping tools in and out. My only complaint with it is that the screwdriver pockets aren't a touch bigger to fit Wera screwdrivers past the grip, which makes them easier to fall out. They fit Klein grips like a champ, but I like having my insulated Wera #2 Robertson and Wera #2 phillips on me, and they just don't quite fit right. 

I am just not a fan of having pockets dedicated for certain types of tools (other than having 4 screwdriver pockets) since I like to have my tool pouch setup for whatever kind of work I am doing. Then again, the past few days I have been running conduit in a trench and running romex, so I just carry my utility knife, Klein straight blade, Linemans, and maybe some strippers in my back pocket and run with it.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Bst said:


> Just wondering if anyone has this Klein pouch
> (5162T) and if it's worth buying. I saw one retailing at $140.


I used the Klein 5162T for 5 years doing telephone work. It's a great tool pouch. My only problem with it is that it's a little too deep for the petite tools that I use. If I was using manly electricians tools it would not be a problem! By the way, I paid $80 for it 10 years ago at Graybar.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I used the Klein 5162T for 5 years doing telephone work. It's a great tool pouch. My only problem with it is that it's a little too deep for the petite tools that I use. If I was using manly electricians tools it would not be a problem! By the way, I paid $80 for it 10 years ago at Graybar.


You are right about that,, That is the one itch I found with that pouch it is a little too deep.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm using this Klein tool pouch and so far it's working alright for most of the jobs in a day. I don't put the belt on that often, I mostly leave it beside me and just pick out what I need for the specific task


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I had that 55210 model for close to 18 years and it's still kicking around my garage. I downsized to the 8 pocket model and just carry the absolute necessities in it.


----------

